# competition time



## PeterHarris (17/11/15)

calling all Artsy and Tattoo people 

i am getting this Tattoo done next week on my calf.
the whole tattoo will be more or less the size of my hand (a normal man hand size  )
the sugar skull part will be more or less the palm of my hand is size.

the owl part will remain black and white, but i want some color in the skull part.

now i would like minimum 4 colors to be used , but the overall color must still be minimal.
so not full color. it must only be used to enhance the skull.
Green is my favorite color

can you color this for me?
if i choose your color, there is a R200 cash EFT in it for you.

i will obviously also consult with the tattoo artist before we get started, and i will post my tattoo on here and then announce the winner.

so i might like 2 or 3 ideas, but the artist will know which one will work best.

Good luck and thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/15)

Awesome looking tattoo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/15)

Printed... Now off to cna to go buy myself a pack of crayons !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/11/15)

Now not to take anything from our community, but I think Reddit for hire sub will sort you faster. People here are united by vaping, people there are united by piecejobs

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (19/11/15)

PeterHarris said:


> calling all Artsy and Tattoo people
> 
> i am getting this Tattoo done next week on my calf.
> the whole tattoo will be more or less the size of my hand (a normal man hand size  )
> ...


I will have a go at it tomorrow  And upload it by the weekend


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

@MiffyPuff


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

some quick ideas:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

Oh and if there are other combinations of colours you want - just shout - I looooooove colouring in and now that exams are over it is what I will be doing.


----------



## PeterHarris (20/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Oh and if there are other combinations of colours you want - just shout - I looooooove colouring in and now that exams are over it is what I will be doing.


i love the blend of colours in the 3rd one with the orange, would like to see something like that in blue, and then maybe orange/yelllow teeth and green head.

i wonder if it is possible to give the ilusion of the entire skull being green, but with using minimal color.... like just highlighting certain areas ?

im not artsy at all, can not even color a circle and stay in the lines haha


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

PeterHarris said:


> i love the blend of colours in the 3rd one with the orange, would like to see something like that in blue, and then maybe orange/yelllow teeth and green head.
> 
> i wonder if it is possible to give the ilusion of the entire skull being green, but with using minimal color.... like just highlighting certain areas ?
> 
> im not artsy at all, can not even color a circle and stay in the lines haha


Hehehe ok lemme take a bash at it.


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

Ok this is about what I can do with my limited supplies in the office  Maybe it will at least help with choosing colours when you have it done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/11/15)

haha, i didnt have any time to fiddle, and had to do the best i could with regular MS paint!!


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

Hehehe I cant use the pc at all to draw or colour in. Was using water paint pencils and fineliners. I just got my Lost Ocean's colouring book from takealot hence the fact that I have some of my pencils and stuff here


----------



## PeterHarris (26/11/15)

ok so this is how my Tattoo ended up looking  i must say i am very happy with it.
@Wyvern please pm me ur bank details, as i think you did some effort and were the closest in my opinion - i will transfer your prise money once i get your details.

thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (26/11/15)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so this is how my Tattoo ended up looking  i must say i am very happy with it.
> @Wyvern please pm me ur bank details, as i think you did some effort and were the closest in my opinion - i will transfer your prise money once i get your details.
> 
> thanks



Looks great!

Out of interest, who is the artist and shop?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/11/15)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so this is how my Tattoo ended up looking  i must say i am very happy with it.
> @Wyvern please pm me ur bank details, as i think you did some effort and were the closest in my opinion - i will transfer your prise money once i get your details.
> 
> thanks


Oh thank you! I think that turned out stunning! Much better than mine - I did try a few on the lines but you couldnt see it on the pages andI didnt have tracing paper with me 

The tattoo is really great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (26/11/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Out of interest, who is the artist and shop?


Artist: Cole
shop: Jaded ink (fourways)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

